# Cheapest and best way to do IVIG in the UK when working with clinic abroad



## laila (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi there

Has anyone got any good suggestions for the cheapest way to organise IVIG in the UK when cycling with a clinic abroad ? I've used a (rather unreliable) home based nursing service here before. But I'd like to explore ways of saving money and doing the IVIG better.

Any suggestions welcomed !

Laila


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Laila

I too am having tx abroad I have recently arranged my IVIG through health care at home in Bristol.

I am due to have mine on the 5th May so cant comment on them just yet, however the telephone number I called were very friendly and helpful.

If you want there tel number please let me know.

Best Wishes 

Twiggy


----------



## laila (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Twiggy

Thank you for that. Yes I would like the phone number please.

I so wish your June cycle works ! If I've understood, you're doing your first cycle with IVIG for the immune issues that have been identified for the first time ?? GOOD LUCK !

I am cycling in the US - probably for the last time with my eggs - in June - (about 12 cycles behind us now) and if it doesn't work we will move quickly on to donor with the same clinic. We've also been learning about all our different issues as we go along - including all sorts of immune issues that weren't initially found.

Best wishes

Laila


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Hi Laila
I had a treatment in Kiev with which I had IVIG.
I got IVIG prescribed by a Dr at The Portland Hospital. I then collected it from a hospital in Nottingham coz it was cheaper. I then took it to Kiev with me (in hand luggage) and had them give it to me at the clinic.
Best of luck
kt


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Girls
I'm about to go to IM Barcelona for my first appointment and need ivig too.  HEalth Care at home are good, used them via Care Notts.  Care Notts are no longer supporting immune girls going abroad so George has written to my local Gynea and he is happy to arrange scans and even administration of the ivig at the local hospital.  I will still have to pay the ivig costs and go to Notts to collect I expect as the NHS won't help there.

Paul Armstrong is the Doctor I think in London who you can go to.

My only worry is having the NK levels checked if I get a +tive.

Good luck
OT x


----------

